# how to dowhload photos from camera to photobucket



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

I am just having the hardest time, 
Can someone please give me step by step instructions
thanks jazzy


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure if you are able to load right from a camera to Photobucket. I download from my camera into a file in my computer. Then I go to Photobucket and upload the pictures I want. I usually edit them first to crop out unwanted stuff and make sure they aren't too large for Photobucket.

Nomad


----------

